# Werte einer Tabelle durch Werte anderer Tabelle ersetzen



## Oremliac (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich folgendes Problem lösen:

habe eine tabelle x mit spalte rufnummer und eine tabelle y mit spalte rufnummer und spalte name.
nun sollen alle einträge aus x.rufnummer mit  y.rufnummer verglichen werden und dann bei übereinstimmung x.rufnummer durch wert aus y.name ersetzt werden.

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## aquasonic (28. Januar 2004)

UPDATE tabelle SET y.name = y.rufnummer WHERE x.rufnummer = y.rufnummer;

Meinst du so etwas?


----------

